# Cancelling HGVC Membership



## Kathleen (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello All,

FYI for those who may not know, if you cancel your membership there is no prorated refund.

Kathleen


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 7, 2012)

HUH?

The only way to "cancel" membership is to sell or transfer the
ownership of the TS on which the membership is based. When
it happens, there's nothing in the account to "refund" except
points. HGVC asks which year the buyer's use begins and starts
the buyer's account with that year.

But nothing stops a seller and buyer from pro-rating the use of
points between themselves... _makes perfect sense to me._

.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe she's talking about undoing an affiliate ownership.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 8, 2012)

Dear Talent312 and Chriskre,

I was very careful to address the post to those who May not know.  

If folks are considering selling, they may not wish to pay HGVC membership if there is no prorated refund.

Kathleen


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 8, 2012)

With all due respect, Kathleen, your reference to "cancelling a memberhip"  was confusing.

What some "may not know" and what you did not explain is that HGVC is not a membership that one either joins or cancels, as if it were a AAA membership. Buying a TS is akin to buying a house or getting married. There is no "cancelling." You are in it for the long-haul. The only "refund" comes when you sell or get divorced... at that point, the settlement controls how much you "get back."

*Edited to Add:* ... If you are talking about an annual participation at an affiliate: Yes, you may join and elect to participate, and the activation fee is non-refundable, but its for an indefinite period of time (as long as you own the TS), so there is still nothing to be refunded.


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> With all due respect, Kathleen, your reference to "cancelling a memberhip" made no sense and was confusing.
> 
> What some "may not know" and what you did not explain is that HGVC is not a membership that one either joins or cancels, as if it were a AAA membership. Buying a TS is akin to buying a house or getting married. There is no "cancelling." You are in it for the long-haul. The only "refund" comes when you sell or get divorced... at that point, the settlement controls how much you "get back."



Talent,

If you own at an affiliate resort, you can indeed join and cancel HGVC at will.  For example, when I purchased my Hurricane House week I did not join HGVC at first.  Later, I decided to join.  A couple years after that, I decided not to renew my HGVC membership when it came due.  I could also have canceled it at anytime but, as Kathleen stated in her post, HGVC would not have given me a prorated refund...unlike II which does give prorated refunds when members cancel.

Steve


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 9, 2012)

Steve said:


> If you own at an affiliate resort, you can indeed join and cancel HGVC at will... I could also have canceled it at anytime but, as Kathleen stated in her post, HGVC would not have given me a prorated refund...



Sorry, but even for an affiliate, what might one think would be refunded?
Activation fees are good indefinitely (as long as you own the TS), not time-limited.
How can that be pro-rated?

Should it be like a tread warranty on a tire... It blows in year 2 and you get 50% back?


----------



## Remy (Mar 9, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> FYI for those who may not know, if you cancel your membership there is no prorated refund.
> 
> Kathleen



Bah, I was hoping to get $18.45 back after selling a unit in October.


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2012)

With my moderator hat on...

Kathleen, I believe, was trying to be helpful.  If you don't find her post helpful, then just ignore it.  There is no need to be snide.

Steve


----------



## Remy (Mar 10, 2012)

Steve said:


> With my moderator hat on...
> 
> Kathleen, I believe, was trying to be helpful.  If you don't find her post helpful, then just ignore it.  There is no need to be snide.
> 
> Steve



If we're eliminating snide comments half the TUG would disappear overnight.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 10, 2012)

Remy said:


> If we're eliminating snide comments half the TUG would disappear overnight.



I find that a little levity is a good thing. Even if its a bit sarcastic. 
I (and perhaps a few others) tend to take this stuff too seriously.


----------



## glwrenton (Mar 14, 2012)

*News to me*



Steve said:


> Talent,
> 
> If you own at an affiliate resort, you can indeed join and cancel HGVC at will.  For example, when I purchased my Hurricane House week I did not join HGVC at first.  Later, I decided to join.  A couple years after that, I decided not to renew my HGVC membership when it came due.  I could also have canceled it at anytime but, as Kathleen stated in her post, HGVC would not have given me a prorated refund...unlike II which does give prorated refunds when members cancel.
> 
> Steve



Interesting.  I thought that once I elected to include my affiliate in HGVC, it was a one-time election for as long as you owned.  Nice to know I have options.  Thanks Steve.


----------



## Garnet (Mar 17, 2012)

*$99 per yer for our Hilton membership*

We own at Marbrisa (an affiliate) and pay $99 per year for our HGVC dues.  We also purchased a resale (also at Marbrisa) unit and paid to have it "join" HGVC.  Yes, we paid something like $950 or so as a 1 time fee.  The $99 we pay annually is for both (actually 3) affiliate units to be part of HGVC.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 17, 2012)

Steve said:


> With my moderator hat on...
> 
> Kathleen, I believe, was trying to be helpful.  If you don't find her post helpful, then just ignore it.  There is no need to be snide.
> 
> Steve



This thread will scroll off in a few days and nobody searches beyond page one because the same questions always get asked. This type of info is better suited to one of the stickys.


----------

